# Meat Loaf: Literal Video Version (Anything For Love



## Blake Bowden (Aug 19, 2009)

[video=youtube;HTPko-aXvJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTPko-aXvJM[/video]


----------



## JTM (Aug 19, 2009)

this is one of the most epic video paradies that i've seen.  they do this stuff so well.


----------

